# Cheap spinner



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

.99 cent soup ladle from thrift store.Cut and looped spins well.About same size as bottom of soda can.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can't beat that . I take that back . You're killing that thing !


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Bet that makes a nice "Ding" when you ding it!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I just use old spoons, table, soup, whatever, little smaller, but more challenging, some days I use an aluminum pie pan also


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Bet that makes a nice "Ding" when you ding it!


more of a thud but I like how long it spins


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Bugar said:


> I just use old spoons, table, soup, whatever, little smaller, but more challenging, some days I use an aluminum pie pan also


give me a few more months before I go smaller I need to hit it once in a while when I wear it out I will go smaller.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I have a similar set up.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Cool 
I've done the same with a table spoon


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like this setup! Always looking for cheap


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I buy the $1 spoon set paint them Orange and do the same thing . It pounds the spoon flat basically after a while.


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That'll work.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I use a tea spoon,when hit full on they do go a bit wild .


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice...looks like you've been knocking the sh!t outta it! 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Nice...looks like you've been knocking the sh!t outta it!
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


The nice thing about it is you can reverse it,then you pound it out again still no holes or tears after two reversals.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup, I like the way you keep it from going side to side. I always appreciate different ideas to keep me from getting into the same old shooting routine. Good shooting


----------



## enryx518 (Jun 5, 2017)

I like this one... its somewhat similar to the spoon spinner


----------



## Uncle Steve (Aug 1, 2018)

I like it. Need to go to the flea market and look for spoons.


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

I buy teaspoons and tablespoons from Wally world 4 for .98 cents. Bend them and put hunter orange duct tape on them . I like the soup ladle though in that by design, it should hold up much better than my cheapo spoons.


----------

